# Navy and Airforce Doctrine and Training



## Infanteer (2 Aug 2004)

The Canadian Land Force Doctrine and Training website is a great resource full of journal articles, training manuels and links to training establishments.  Do the Navy and the Air Force have similar sites on the Internet?  Are the Naval and Air Force journals equivlent to the "Army Journal" (Formally The Army Doctrine and Training Bulletin) that serve as a forum for ideas and discussion among sailors and airmen?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Aug 2004)

http://www.naval.ca

A lot of stuff current for the navy can be found here, if that helps.


----------



## Bert (3 Aug 2004)

I work at an operational air force base.  From my discussions with co-workers
and such, theres no journals, forums, or discussions that they or I know
of but don't take that as a fact.  Our trades in the Air Force are quite diverse 
and are of a supporting role to the aircraft, aircrews, and areodrome.

In addition to the duties of the MOC, air force members go through annual
training on weapons, survival skills, airfield security, sentry, NBCD, and response
teams to keep the member deployable to any army, naval, or air component.
Other than what you'd find on the DIN or DWAN, I believe thats it.


----------



## digital (8 Aug 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www.naval.ca
> 
> A lot of stuff current for the navy can be found here, if that helps.




cool link...thx


----------

